# pronated, semi-supinated or supinated hand positions



## Richie1888 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi guys 

does anyone have images of these types of hand grips.

i think i probably do these in a session but I just wanted to see examples of these grips

cheers


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2008)

*Sports Science and Medicine:* *pronation* 

*1. *An inward rotation of the forearm so that the palm is facing posteriorly or inferiorly (i.e. backward or downward). During pronation, the distal end of the radius moves across the ulna towards the midline. Pronation is the natural position (but not the anatomical position) of the forearm when a person is standing in a relaxed position. Compare supination.

*2. *During the midstance of the weight-bearing phase of running and walking, a tendency for eversion and abduction to occur as the foot moves into dorsiflexion. Pronation serves as a shock-absorbing and an energy-return mechanism.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2008)

*Sports Science and Medicine:* *supination* 

*1. *An outward rotation of the forearm so that the palm faces anteriorly or superiorly (i.e. forwards or upwards). The forearm is supinated when in the anatomical position.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks very much Mino 

 so basically fancy words for the grips we use in the gym everyday


----------



## go4kj (Jul 28, 2008)

Easy to remember- Supination is like drinking a bowl of "Soup".  Something I learnt in Anatomy way back and still remember it....


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you mean neutral when saying "semi-supinated".


----------

